# .

## jhadi

.             .  !

----------


## ..

> 


 ,  .

----------


## Andyko

,      ,      ,

----------


## jhadi



----------


## ..

> 


    :     ?       ?

----------


## jhadi

,           (        ,   ).             / ,      ,       ,       .         /     ,   / .

----------


## jhadi



----------


## Andyko

*jhadi*,         ,

----------


## jhadi

,  .,     ,  .

----------

*jhadi*,  ?          ** .                .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## jhadi

!          ,           .   .  ?!         .

----------


## Andyko

,    __

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


     ,      .      ,     .
     ,          .

----------


## jhadi

,       /,   !         !!!!?   !

----------


## LegO NSK

> /,


   / ( )   (    )
     -  (       )

----------


## Andyko

*jhadi*,    :
        :

----------


## jhadi

!      ?!   ,    ( )     .

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------


## LegO NSK

1  2003 . N 222-
"         "

   24* 2008*. N*318-
"*    * ,  *  * * ** * *"

----------


## jhadi

,   ,           -     ,      /

----------


## LegO NSK

,    *  .*

 ,       

         , ,   ""  ,     

 :


(     22  1993 . N 40)
(   26  1996 .)

2.         ,  ,           ,         .
3.                 .
             - .
6.                    ,    .

----------


## .

*jhadi*,    -?         ?   .

----------


## jhadi

!    ,           (   ).         ,          ,      ,         .

----------


## ..

> .


 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


:




> ?


-2:

    ,      .
    ,        .

   ???

----------


## jhadi

!    ,  ,  ! -  ,    ,          ,         ,     ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


   "   "?
 ,  ,  .

----------


## jhadi

!!!!   ?!    ,   !   ,                    /.
50  66  5000..
71 50   5000..
51 71   5000..

 ?! 
  ( )
51   66  5000..

----------


## .

*jhadi*,   .    .      
    ,            
       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> !!!!   ?


   .



> /.


 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> *jhadi*,   .    .      
>     ,            
>        .


       ,        .  ,           .

----------


## jhadi

,      !      ,     , !!!!!!!!!    ,      ,    .

----------


## .

,  -   ,          -,     .       ,           
       /  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

*jhadi*,    " "?  ,          ? 
,     -   .        .        . , ,    ,      ,        :Frown: 
    .   ?

----------


## .

Ѹ,       



> 318-
> 
> 2.4.           ,       -     0402001 ( 6   ),    ,    ( -  0402001),  ( -  0402001)   ( -  0402001);    0402008 ( 7   );
> 
> ** .     .         ,     .

----------


## jhadi

,        /  .         ,

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:  , ,        . , , 3%

----------


## jhadi

,            .     ,         ,      .

----------


## jhadi

,          .

----------


## .

*jhadi*,  . 
   .      
   ,   ,     .     .

----------


## Andyko

*jhadi*,       ,      , 
               ,       ,             -    ;
      , ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,          .


   "  ",          ( )?

----------


## jhadi

?! !                ,     .                  .          ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ( )?


?




> ?! !


  ,          .    " " ?    ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?!


      ?         ?  :Smilie: 
         ,       ,   ,   -  .

----------


## ..

...   ,    :Smilie:  
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ,        -     ,
   ,      ?

----------


## jhadi

,      ,  ,             .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


  ...       ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


       ,   ,        ;

----------


## jhadi



----------


## .

.    ,    
   /         .

----------

?????????  (        10 .                    ) -   .          (       600 000    -  ).             ????        !!!!!

----------


## jhadi

!         ,    ,          .           ,       , ,          ,

----------


## .

*jhadi*,   -         ,       ,      .      ,           ,    .  ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ,    

 ,   
 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


   ?

----------


## .



----------


## jhadi

> ?????????


     ,           -.    , ,   ,

----------


## .

> -.


  -             .           
       -

----------


## jhadi

> -             .


     ,   /

----------


## Andyko

> .           
>        -


  ,     ;
    ,    ;
    -

----------


## .

*jhadi*, ,   ?     ?  :Frown: 
 ,  -       .           ,       .
    ,       -    -  -. .

----------


## Andyko

> ,   /



,       

    -

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   /






> 


?  :Lupa:

----------


## jhadi

> ,  -


 !

----------


## .

*jhadi*,   ,   
      ,   .  -  ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

.     ...
 ,            ,           51,    - ?
    ...

----------


## Lenik

> 51,    - ?


  :Smilie:

----------

.     ,   ,   ,    /       :   ""   "".        ,              .

----------

,    .
 ,       ,      .     ?

----------


## stas

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=423512

----------

